# What are the rules for interviewing domestic applicants vs. sponsored



## robbrunning (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi all,

I am currently in the process of hunting for a job sponsorship in higher education / marketing sector. I have been studying in Australia for 1 year on a subclass 573 visa.

The jobs that I have been applying for do not specifically state that sponsored applicants may not apply. I have also been also been told that the organisations I am applying too can offer 457 sponsorship, but so far have received no opportunity to interviews or feedback.

Are Australian companies required to first assess applicants who do not require sponsorship, before assessing those requiring it? Could someone please explain this too me as I am unsure on this point. For example; if no suitable domestic applicant could be found then the organisations could consider an applicant requiring sponsorship? 

I am graduating this May with outstanding grades from Sydney's best University and with seven years of relevant working experience. I can therefore not believe I would not receive an interview based on a lack of experience or being an exceptional candidate. 

Many thanks,

Rob


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

robbrunning said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am currently in the process of hunting for a job sponsorship in higher education / marketing sector. I have been studying in Australia for 1 year on a subclass 573 visa.
> 
> ...


You say you currently havea 573 student visa, that may be the problem, employers prefer to employ someone with the least effort.
Yes a company must be able to prove that there are no suitable Australians available before they can employ 457 workers.
Employment is tight at the moment and even Australians are having difficulty in obtaining work.
Also employers prefer local work experience, hard to get if you can't get a job!


----------



## robbrunning (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for your reply Steve.

I forgot to mention I have a year of part time work experience whilst studying here. I have also conducted a consultancy project while during my study whixh has put me in connection with major organisations in education, tourism and government. 

I am wondering if employers will actually even look at my application, or just disregard it because it falls into the sponsorship category. 

I am trying to find sponsorship within my current employer, however being a large bureaucratic place I wonder if my application even makes it past HR to actual hiring managers.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

robbrunning said:


> if no suitable domestic applicant could be found then the organisations could consider an applicant requiring sponsorship?


Thats about right.
The employer must be able to say they have looked for, but could not find, a local applicant before offering a 457 place.

And there are plenty of locals looking for most jobs. Consequently anyone asking for sponsorship will generally be rejected almost automatically.

This is different if there are no other applicants of course.

But no point paying the extra costs and obligations of a 457 if a local is available for basically less cost.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

robbrunning said:


> Thanks for your reply Steve.
> 
> I forgot to mention I have a year of part time work experience whilst studying here. I have also conducted a consultancy project while during my study whixh has put me in connection with major organisations in education, tourism and government.
> 
> ...


That seems quite possible, as I said they always take the path of least resistance! 
Also place like Government departments only employ PR holders and some only Citizens.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Organisations are required to show why they need to sponsor someone ie. They cannot find an Australian or Australian PR for the job. Therefore they will look at all the non-sponsorship people first to see if there are any suitable candidates.


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

First, have you checked you are eligible to be sponsored?


----------

